# Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische



## makut (5. März 2007)

Koh Jum....
eine kleine Insel in der Andamansea zwischen Krabi und Koh Lanta. Naturliebhaber und Angler kommen hier noch zu recht günstigen Konditionen auf ihre Kosten.
Infos unter
http://www.gizmoparents.de/Thailand07.htm
http://www.kohjumonline.com

Hier eine kleine Auswahl an Bildern von unserem letzten Trip.






*Barracuda*





*Monkfisch*





*Leopardenhai*





*Sail*





*Megariesiger Squid*





*Chon-Talay*





*Rochen*





*Barracuda bei Sonnenaufgang*





*Angeln & Schnorcheln in traumhaftem Wasser*





*Sail Ahoi....*


----------



## Leif (6. März 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Na du.

das schaut ja Prima aus.

Wieviel geld muss man denn für so eine reise einplanen?

Und was habt ihr mit den fisch gemacht? Die einheimischen freuen sich doch bestimmt riesig, oder?


----------



## makut (6. März 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*



Leif schrieb:


> Na du.
> 
> das schaut ja Prima aus.
> 
> ...


 
Ein eintägiger Trip (9.00 Uhr-17.00 Uhr) mit einem Longtailboot kostet ca. 70€. (Preis gilt für das komplette Boot, bei 4 Personen also noch nichtmal 20 € pro Nase) Incl. Equipment/Angeln/Köder/Wasser/Früchte/Knabbereien

Das Große Boot kostet für ca. 20 Stunden (18.00 Uhr - nächster Tag ca. 14.00 Uhr)
140€ (Optimal sind 4 Personen)
Incl. aller Geräte, Verpflegung, Getränke. Gefischt wird natürlich rund um die Uhr man kann sich aber auch hinlegen.

Was mit dem Fang passiert, entscheiden die Angler..Wir haben alle Haie zurückgesetzt, Barracudas und Monks wurden meistens frisch auf dem Boot zubereitet und verspeist, oder man kann den Fang auch von vielen Restaurants sehr billig zubereiten lassen.


----------



## HD4ever (6. März 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

klasse Bilder !!! #6
ich glaub das Schnorcheln wäre da u.a. eine meiner Lieblingsbeschäftigungen ....


----------



## Big Fins (6. März 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Super klasse, man lernt nie aus, Danke. #6
Chon-Talay = Cobia ??


----------



## makut (6. März 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

sawasdee kraph plaa sawai...

nun ja...bisher konnte mir niemand den englischen namen dieses fisches sagen....
die thais nennen ihn pla chon-talay und er ist sehr begehrt...unsere köchin im resort, fragte mich jedesmal, ob wir nicht so einen chon-talay für sie hätten....|bla:


----------



## Big Fins (6. März 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

sawasdee, sabei di mai? 
Ist sicher ein Cobia. 
Warst Du auch mal in den Buek Puff's?


----------



## makut (6. März 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

mai sabai #d 
nach 2 1/2 monaten thailand war gestern wieder der erste arbeitstag....<würg>
ich treibe mich weniger in puff´s rum...weshalb du mich auch eher auf den nicht so bekannten inseln findest...


----------



## Big Fins (6. März 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

:q tjaja, ist immer shice wenn man von da nach hier ankommt und das auch noch im Winter/Vorfrühling. Ich darf schon wieder einen Termin planen für von hier nach da. :vik:


----------



## Lorenz (6. März 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Das sieht doch super aus!


Das wäre ja eine echte Alternative zum Wallerspinnen am Ebro was ich eigentlich für den Herbst geplant habe...
Wäre auch nochmehr "Abenteuer" dabei :q


Wie sieht es da denn mit dem Reisezeitpunkt aus?
Im Sommer ist es da warscheinlich viel zu heiß?


----------



## makut (6. März 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

@lorenz....
es gab da einst eine zeit, da waren die waller am ebro noch recht klein, im riba roja trieben noch riesige hechte ihr unwesen und anstatt 8 oder mehr lizensen, brauchte man dem dorfpolizisten von mequinenza nur 2 flaschen wein mitzubringen....
irgendwann, (ich glaube die anfänge machten andree´s angelreisen & die profi-blinker-connection) war mir das dann doch echt zuviel und ich suchte mir diese schöne thailändische insel aus.....
aber auch hier steht der massentourismus in den startlöchern...
wenn du also etwas in dieser richtung vor hast, dann mache es schnell......
beste reisezeit ist dez-mitte märz
optimal ist februar....


----------



## Big Fins (6. März 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Am besten ist im Dezember, angenehme ~30°C.
EDIT zu langsam


----------



## makut (6. März 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Am besten ist im Dezember, angenehme ~30°C.
> EDIT zu langsam


 
negativ....
klimaverschiebung auch in thailand...die letzten zwei jahre, war der dezember noch recht verregnet....dies hat zwei gemeine nachteile !
1. Moskitos
2. So gut wie kaum Barracudas


----------



## Hummer (6. März 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*



> Warst Du auch mal in den Buek Puff's?



Damit meinte plaa sawai wohl nicht die Rotlichszene sondern Anlagen, in denen man gezüchteten Welsen (Buek) nachstellen kann (ähnlich unseren Forellenpuffs). :q

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Leif (6. März 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Hallo,

danke für die Infos.
Wie gut ist denn das leihgerät vor Ort und wie hast du den kalmar gefangen?
Kämpfen die eigentlich oder sind die wie nen nasser Sack?


----------



## Big Fins (7. März 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*



Hummer schrieb:


> Damit meinte plaa sawai wohl nicht die Rotlichszene sondern Anlagen, in denen man gezüchteten Welsen (Buek) nachstellen kann (ähnlich unseren Forellenpuffs). :q
> 
> Petri
> 
> Hummer


Ich dachte das wäre klar. 
OT
Wenn ich jemandem erzählen würde, in Deutschland gibt es wesentlich mehr Pros. als in Thailand, würde das wohl ziemlich unglaubwürdig klingen richtig? ist aber tatsächlich so.


----------



## Hummer (7. März 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*



> n Deutschland gibt es wesentlich mehr Pros. als in Thailand



Du meinst sicher professionelle Angler! :q:q:q

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Lorenz (7. März 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Wie sieht es da eigentlich mit den Englischkenntnisen der Einheimischen aus?


----------



## Leif (7. März 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Buek ist die einheimische Sprache dafür.

Wir kennen die Welse besser als pangasius oder haiwels aus dem Baumarkt


----------



## Jörg2 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Hallo, 

vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht. Wir waren letztes Jahr im September auf Inseln rund um Phuket unterwegs und sind 3 mal mit einem großem Boot raus. Das Leihgerät ist in der Regel in Ordnung - allerdings ein wenig kräftig ausgelegt. Wir konnten sehr viele kleine Thunfische bis 5 KG und Königsmakrelen sowie Doraden (bunter Fisch mit "hoher Stirn") fangen. War bei jeder Ausfahrt interessant und wir haben immer reichlich gefangen.
Die Inselwelt rund um Phuket ist auch absolut zu empfehlen.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Leif (7. März 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Hallo,

wie sieht es imit Light tackle aus.
Macht doch bestimmt nen heiden Spass oder?


----------



## makut (7. März 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

sawasdee....

also erst mal uuuuupsss...
das mit dem puff, habe ich tatsächlich falsch verstanden...lol.

die ruten, welche wir bekommen haben waren in ordnung, aber sehr sehr stark...
die englischkenntnisse der crew sind sehr bescheiden, allerdings war es so viel lustiger...mit "händen & füßen" konnten wir uns super verständlich machen....
auf der insel selbst wird natürlich in jedem resort englisch gesprochen.


----------



## Leif (8. März 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Hallo Makut,

wie hast du den Kalmar gefangen? und wie groß war der ungefähr?


----------



## makut (8. März 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

hallo....

der squid wurde von meinem kumpel thomas gefangen....
er benutzte dafür einen speziellen squid-kunstköder.




wobei ich eins dazu noch sagen möchte...ich fische nun schon seit ca. 10 jahren in koh jum auf tintenfisch (vom strand aus) und noch niemals haben wir einen ähnlichen tintenfisch gefangen !! auch die thais waren über diesen fang sehr überrascht....
er brachte 4 kg auf die waage. das durchschnittliche gewicht von squids liegt eher im bereich zwischen 200-500 gramm !!!


----------



## Big Fins (8. März 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Na das ist auch keiner dieser normalen Squids, könnte das evt ein kleiner Humboldt sein?


----------



## makut (8. März 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

keine ahnung plaa....
seitliche flossen gingen komplett den ganzen rumpf entlang....
komischerweise, hatten selbst die einheimischen fischer, welche squids mit den bekannten körben fangen, noch nie so ein teil gefangen...


----------



## alalfred (9. März 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Super,bin vieleicht im April in Thailand wie kommt man da am besten hin,ich suche noch nach einem neuem Angeltrip.Wollte eigendlich auf die Similan Inseln das ist aber aber allein fast unbezahlbar von Phuket aus.Danke im voraus.


----------



## Jörg2 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Hallo alafred,

allein von Phuket aus ist in der Tat sehr kostenintensiv. Wir waren in Phuket in einem Östereichischen Hotel (K-Hotel), die machen mit einem eigenen Boot und guter Ausrüstung mind. 2 mal in der Woche einen Tagesturn mit max. 10 Teilnehmern. Uns hat es Spass gemacht da genug Fische gefangen wurden und der Unterhaltungsfaktor auf dem Boot groß war. Diese Bootstouren sind nicht nur für Hotelgäste sondern da kann sich jeder anmelden (am besten beim Chefkoch). Kosten pro Person mit Abendessen (selbst gefangener Fisch) 50 - 70 €.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Big Fins (9. März 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*



makut schrieb:


> keine ahnung plaa....
> seitliche flossen gingen komplett den ganzen rumpf entlang....
> komischerweise, hatten selbst die einheimischen fischer, welche squids mit den bekannten körben fangen, noch nie so ein teil gefangen...


Ne ok, ist kein Humboldt, die haben nur am vorderen Körperteil ein paar Flossen, bei deinem zieht sich die ja über den gesamten Körper hin.


----------



## makut (10. März 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*



Jörg2 schrieb:


> Hallo alafred,
> 
> allein von Phuket aus ist in der Tat sehr kostenintensiv. Wir waren in Phuket in einem Östereichischen Hotel (K-Hotel), die machen mit einem eigenen Boot und guter Ausrüstung mind. 2 mal in der Woche einen Tagesturn mit max. 10 Teilnehmern. Uns hat es Spass gemacht da genug Fische gefangen wurden und der Unterhaltungsfaktor auf dem Boot groß war. Diese Bootstouren sind nicht nur für Hotelgäste sondern da kann sich jeder anmelden (am besten beim Chefkoch). Kosten pro Person mit Abendessen (selbst gefangener Fisch) 50 - 70 €.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn jemand schonmal in Thailand unterwegs war und weiß, wie einfach das Reisen dort ist, dem kann ich nur empfehlen Plätze wie Phuket zu meiden....natürlich kommt es immer auf die persönlichen Ansprüche an.....
Koh Jum ist immer noch relativ ruhig und die Preise sind absolut ok. Schöne Inseln wie Bambuu oder Moskito Island sind alle binnen einer Stunde mit dem Longtail zu erreichen und Phi Phi in 1 1/4 Std. Natürlich sucht man die berüchtigten Vergnügungsmeilen samt Gogo-Bars auf Jum vergeblich.


----------



## marlin2304 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Hallo,
wollte nächstes Jahr mit meiner Frau nach Kosamui.
Hat da schon mal jemand gefischt?
Über Infos würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß Marlin


----------



## Big Fins (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Da wuerde eher tauchen gehen, anglerisch eher uninteressant. Es sei denn Du wuerdest lieber Bottomfishing machen statt Trolling.


----------



## marlin2304 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Da wuerde eher tauchen gehen, anglerisch eher uninteressant. Es sei denn Du wuerdest lieber Bottomfishing machen statt Trolling.


 

Hallo plaa Sawai,
danke, aber Schleppfischen auf Sail u.s.w. wäre mir lieber. Habe schon viel gegooglet, aber noch nichts gefunden. Weiter suchen, oder ich suche mir ein anderes Ziel.|supergri 


Gruß Marlin


----------



## Big Fins (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Jup, lieber Phuket, zB ReelHooker, kostet aber schon ordentlich. Dafür ist die Crew top und bemüht sich um Fisch.

Grüße wieder aus Hamburg, seid ihr schon neugierig? :vik:


----------



## Dart (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Jup, Phuket hat einige seriöse Anbieter für Chartertouren, das Problem (daher auch der relativ hohe Preis) die müssen allesamt weit fahren um noch fängige Fanggründe zu finden z.B. Simillian Islands.
Versuch es doch mal von den kleineren Inseln aus...Ko Lanta oder Ko Jum. Viele unserer Gäste haben dort wohl ordentlich gefangen, zumindest laut deren Berichten. Die Preise sind wohl auch moderat allerdings erwarte keine Hochseejachten sondern lokale Longtailboote.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## marlin2304 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Danke, für die Infos.
Was kosten denn die Boots-Chartertouren?
Hat man Chancen auf ein Sail?

Gruß Marlin


----------



## Big Fins (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Wenn Du von Phuket aus startest in die Andamanen, dann ja.
Aber auch beim poppern kann Dir ein Sail dran kommen. Hauptsache Du versuchst Dein Glück nicht im Golf von Thailand, da sind die Chancen eher gering wegen der starken Befischung.
Es gib auch Touren von Ranong aus, ich versuch da gerade was auf die Beine zu stellen. Da geht es eigentlich zum jiggen. Auf dem Weg in die Fanggründe wird aber auch trolling gemacht, da gibt's dann gute Chancen auf Sailfish.


----------



## Dart (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*



Big Fins schrieb:


> Es gib auch Touren von Ranong aus, ich versuch da gerade was auf die Beine zu stellen. Da geht es eigentlich zum jiggen. Auf dem Weg in die Fanggründe wird aber auch trolling gemacht, da gibt's dann gute Chancen auf Sailfish.


Burma Banks:vik:, zur Zeit der Hotspot#6
@Pla Sawai
Zur Zeit noch ein kleiner Geheimtipp, das wird sich vermutlich schnell ändern, da es etliche Fangmeldungen auf den Thaifishing-Sites gibt, und ein Rattenschwanz folgt
Hurry up, Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Sargo (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Haaaallllloooooo ?

Gibt es nix Neues aus Thailand ????

Grüße

SARGO#h#h#h


----------



## Ascens (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

In Koh Tao habe ich letztes Jahr im August einen schönen Sail von 32 Kg auf der 20er gefangen, sowie weitere schöne Fische.
Koh Tao ist zwar kein Top Big Game Ziel, aber man kann durchaus schöne Fische fangen.



Tight Lines


----------



## Wiedemann2000 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Schöne Bilder. War auch schon in Thailand beim Angeln,... .
Frage: Warum schmeißt man einen Rochen nicht wieder rein? Ich mein, was kann man mit nem Rochen schon großartig kochen?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

hallo leute...wollte euch auf meine examensrelevante umfrage aufmersam machen...hier waren doch bestimmt schon einige in thailand angeln? schaut doch bitte mal vorbei!!! danke euch...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=104828


----------



## Wizzard2000 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Hallo Boardies,

ich bin im Oktober 2 Wochen in Khao Lak und würde mal gerne fischen gehen.
Zwei Pobleme habe ich, ausser der Ostsee war ich noch nie draussen zum Fischen und wie sieht es auch gibt es denn schon Erfahrungen aus dieser gegend?

Danke euch schon mal


----------



## huuwi (12. August 2007)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

wenn du in kao lak bist ist es nur ca 20 min bis zur naechsten ortschaft tap la moo von wo die meisten tour boote (tauchen, sight seeing und fischen) starten. angel touren werden von dort aber nur ab 2 tage min. angeboten da es ja immer noch 32nm bis zu den similanen sind. alles lokal commercial boote die umgebaut wurden. musst leider eigenes geraet mitbringen. du kannst ja mr. moo anrufen, unser tackle haendler in phuket ( wegen sprach schwierigkeiten) er spricht gut english organisiert touren von tap la moo. vieleicht kannst du ihn ja auch begleiten, so weit ich weiss geht er im october auch selber runter, dann haettest du das problem mit den angelsachen schon mal geloest. es wird ein wenig getrollt, popper und bottom fischen sind aber die hauptangel arten.
preise liegen bei ca 10 -15000 bath pro tag was aber durch die anzahl der angler ( 4-6) geteilt wird, kann aber auch niedriger sein will mich da nicht festlegen.
bis dahin
huuwi


----------



## PharmaMan (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

@ makut: ich habe vor Mitte-Ende März auf Koh Jum zu fischen. Was soll ich mitnehmen? Wobbler, Popper? Was für Ruten, Rollen uns Schnur?

Gerne auch Posts von anderen, die Erfahrung haben!!|wavey:


----------



## wobbel (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

hallo,
bin vermutlich anfang april fuer 2 wochen in thailand...hab im moment noch keinen plan was ich genau machen werde..gebucht ist nix ausser flug |supergri. nachdem ich jetzt hier von koh jum gelesen hab, dachte ich das waer was.
frage jetzt, wie komm ich da eigentlich am schnellsten hin?
flug nach bangkok hab ich und was dann?
ausserdem wollte ich gerne wissen ob die da einigermassen akzeptable ausruestung stellen? vielleicht weiss ja einer was |wavey:.

vielen dank fuer jegliche infos und gruesse aus neuseeland #6.

wobbel


----------



## PharmaMan (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Ich bin ebenfalls Anfang April auf Koh Jum! #h
Vielleicht könnten wir uns zusammen tun und uns die ohnehin schon niedrige Bootscharter teilen.. wär doch cool!

Transporte in Thailand sind absolut problemlos. Nach Koh Jum kommt man von Krabi aus mit der Fähre nach Koh Lanta. Nach Krabi mit dem Bus von Phuket in ca. 2-3h.

Zum Tackle: sieht auf den Fotos schon sehr robust aus, vielleicht werde ich etwas filigraneres mitnehmen.  Zusätzlich zu den üblichen Gummioktopussen werde ich noch ein paar Rapalas zum Schleppen einpacken(CD-Mags und Slivers).

Was mich interessieren würde ist ob Wurfangeln Sinn macht so à la Poppern/Jiggen auf GT?


----------



## makut (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Hi...
ich bin ab 02.03 auf Jum und bin immer froh, wenn ein paar Leute für ne Tour zusammenfinden. Kommt einfach ins New Bungalow und fragt nach Makut.

Anreise ist recht einfach. Bangkok --> Flug, Bus nach Krabi. Dort nimmt ihr die Fähre nach Ko Lanta (11.30 Uhr, leider nur noch einmal täglich) Ko Jum liegt auf der Hälfte des Weges, ihr müßt an dem letzten Stop in Longtailboote umsteigen. Lasst euch nicht von irgendwelchen Schleppern reinlegen, welche euch in irgendwelche abgelegenen Resorts schleppen wollen. Zu empfehlen wegen der ruhigen Atmosphäre ist das Joy Bungalow, oder das New Bungalow (wo ich seit nunmehr 12 Jahren immer wieder wohne)
Ihr könnt an der Rezeption im New problemlos eine Nachricht hinterlassen.


----------



## makut (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

noch etwas....April wirds natürlich sehr heiß, da werde ich dann schon wieder verduften...


----------



## PharmaMan (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Ok, wir sehen uns wenn du Ende März/Anfang April noch da bist!

Muss ich meine eigenen Ruten mitbringen oder werden die vom Bootseigner gestellt? Gibts in Phuket/Krabi einen Laden in dem man sowas kaufen könnte?


Gruss 

Dieter


----------



## makut (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Wenn man mit captain meed rausfährt, wird das gerät gestellt. ich fahre aber manchmal mit den lokalen fischern raus, da braucht man dann schon eigenes equipment. in krabi gibt es einen laden der sehr gut sortiert ist, allerdings ist er nicht in der innenstadt sondern etwas auserhalb. wie der heisst und die nr. der soi, weiß ich allerdings nicht. am besten ein mopedtaxi nehmen, allerding darauf achten, dass der fahrer englisch spricht....


----------



## PharmaMan (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Wir machen vorher eine längere Reise durch Australien und ich will deswegen nicht schon Ruten von hier mitnehmen.

In Phuket, wo wir landen, gibt´s mindestens einen Angelladen und ich werde mich da mit Ruten eindecken. Gibt denn einen heißen Tip  was Köder anbelangt?

Wer ist Captain Meed?

Gruss


----------



## makut (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

*Saison 2008 / 2009*
Ich war von 09.12.2008 - 28.01.2009 wieder auf Ko Jum und angeltechnisch war wieder alles drin. Besonders der Fang eines 30 Kg schweren Cobias (Offiziersfisch) war ein überaus spannendes Erlebnis, da diese Fische einem drilltechnisch alles abverlangen. Wir fingen noch zwei weitere beim schleppen mit Rapalas. Auch unsere geliebten und äußerst kämpferischen Moncs (thailändischer Name) haben wir wieder gefangen und 3 sehr schöne Königsmakrelen.​ 





Cobia 29,5 Kg​ 




Königsmakrele 7Kg​ 




Pla Monc
( Wer kann mir den richtigen Namen dieses Fisches mitteilen ??? )​ 
Weitere Bilder unter:
http://www.gizmoparents.de/Thailand07.htm​


----------



## zulu (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Ein hochinteressantes tier.
Würde ich auch gerne mal raufzocken.

Sieht ja irgendwie nach pompano aus.

Also ich tippe auf den carangiden

alectis indicus 

 oder auch 

indian threadfish

genannt.

#h

Z.


----------



## gte81 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

hi
das hört sich toll an!
fliege am montag nach thailand, und denk dann werd ich nach Ko Jum. wie schauts dort mit schnorcheln und tauchen aus.
ich reise alleine und habe so noch nie gefischt, wär also ganz gut wenn deutsche oder amis mit auf dem boot wären bei denen ich ein bisschen "lernen" kann.

wie schauts dort mit den touristen aus? viele oder eher wenig deutsche?

noch eine frage,
was habt ihr dort für haiarten gefangen?

danke 
gruß
andi


----------



## gte81 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

@makut
bitte antworte doch nochmal, ich fliege morgen
gruß


----------



## Dart (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Hi Andi
Wünsche dir einen super Urlaub.....ist meine p.n. bei dir angekommen?
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## makut (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

gte...
sorry, ich war leider übers weekend weg....


----------



## gte81 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

hi
bin gestern in bangkok angekommen.
wie schauts auf ko jum mit tauchen und schnorcheln aus?
denn im reisefuehrer steht das es dort sehr flach sein soll.
wie schauts dort mit den touristen aus? viele oder eher wenig deutsche?

noch eine frage,
was habt ihr dort für haiarten gefangen?

gruss
andi


----------



## gte81 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

@reiner
ja, danke, is angekommen, denke aber nicht das ich noch in den norden geh, aber man kann ja nie wissen, vielleicht gefaellts mir nach zwei wochen nicht mehr am meer :g

fliege morgen nach krabi, und dort dann mit dem boot nach ko jum, werd ja dann selber sehen wie es so is.
selbst wenn ich keine fische fange, hab schon so viele gegessen und fotografiert, koennt ihr euch drauf freuen...
gruss


----------



## Dart (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*



gte81 schrieb:


> @reiner
> ja, danke, is angekommen, denke aber nicht das ich noch in den norden geh, aber man kann ja nie wissen, vielleicht gefaellts mir nach zwei wochen nicht mehr am meer :g


 No worries, genieße mal den wohlverdienten Urlaub, ich freue mich schon auf deinen Bericht.#6
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## guese1 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Hallo
Ward Ihr wieder mal Dort?Bin im Januar auf Phuket im Norden
nah am Flughafen Nai Yang Strand.Kenntsich jemnd dort aus?Gruß guese1


----------



## Sargo (24. November 2009)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Hy,

war am Nai Yang Strand, habe nie Angler gesehen. Es scheint mir zum Angeln auch zu flach zu sein. Habe beim Schnorcheln herrliche 
bunte Fische gesehen (Naturschutzgebiet), allerdings nie welche die zum Angeln groß genug gewesen wären.

Grüße und viel Glück

Jens :q


----------



## guese1 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Hallo
Sargo wie hat es Dir am nai yang sonst gefallen?Wir haben unsere Bleibe in der
Villa-Liberg kennst Du die? Hast Du noch Tipps für Dort? gruß guese1


----------



## itze (25. November 2009)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Hallo zusammen,

na das hört sich ja gut an hier! Könnte echt mal ne Alternative zum Welsfischen sein... Allerdings bin ich Asientechnisch noch völlig grün hinter den Ohren. Drum ein paar blöde Fragen: Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit den Kosten für Flug und Unterkunft. Welche Fluggeselschaften bieten sich an? Lohnt sich auch schon ein 2-Wochen-Trip, oder ist muss man mehr Zeit einplanen? 
Viele Grüße und den Urlaubern viel Erfolg!!!
itze


----------



## Sargo (25. November 2009)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

@guise: ich fand es in Hat Yai richtig super. Wer
keine große action erwartet, sondern einen beschaulichen Urlaub in schöner Landschaft, der
ist dort richtig. Man kann ja immer noch einen Tag nach Patong in den Trubel fahren. Besagtes
Hotel kenne ich nicht. Wir waren allerdings auch vor dem Tsunami dort. Schnorcheln am Riff direkt
vor den Hotels ist prima. In Hat Yai haben mir die
sehr günstigen und guten Strandrestaurants bestens gefallen. Einen Abend hatten wir richtig Party, als wir vom Bootsangeln drei Thunfische mitgebracht hatten. An dem Abend 
sind viele satt geworden.

@ Itze
Oh ja, Urlaub in Thailand ist der hit. Wenn man nicht gerade zur Hauptsaison (um Weihnachten) dort sein will oder muß, dann kommt man günstig dort hin. Flug um die 400 - 500 €. Empfehlen kann ich die Emirates. Zuletzt sind wir mit Gulf Air geflogen. Beim Rückflug waren beim Zwischenstopp in Bahrain ca. 10 Stunden Wartezeit. Völlig überraschend wurden wir in ein tolles Hotel gefahren, bekamen ein Zimmer zum Schlafen oder Duschen und ein prima Abendessen am Buffet.
Wir haben das Zimmer nicht genutzt sondern sind per Taxi ab in die Stadt (wenn ,man schon mal dort ist). Wenn Du kein hardcoreangler bist, dann würde ich ein zweiwöchiges Pauschalangebot in Phuket buchen (gibt es schon für € 900). Von dort kannst Du ja das Hotelzimmer z.B. 2 Tage leer stehen lassen und zum Angeln gehen. Zu empfehlen wäre dann ein zweitägiger Ausflug zum Angeln auf die Similan - Inseln (wird lokal angeboten).

Weitere Fragen beantworte ich gerne, einfach hier melden.

Sargo :m


----------



## Sargo (25. November 2009)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

paar Infos unter:

www.thaifishingguide.com


Gruß

Jens


----------



## itze (26. November 2009)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Na das hört sich doch gut an!!! OK, ich glaube zwar ich muss mich schon in die Hardcoreangler-Schublade stecken lassen. Aber erstmal vielen Dank für die ersten Infos. Darauf lässt sich doch aufbauen. Ich werd mich mal ein bissel schlau machen und auch hier hin und wieder mitlesen...
Also nochmal besten Dank! Gruß, itze


----------



## Sargo (26. November 2009)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Hy Itze,

hast Du auf der homepage das Angebot vom Süßwasserangeln am See gesehen ? Ist ja echt der Hit, was man da für Riesenbrocken angeln kann (zu finden unter Hat Yai).

Gruß

Sargo :q


----------



## itze (27. November 2009)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Hallo Sargo,

hab ich gesehen, jup. Allerdings ist bei mir ausschließlich Spinnfischen angesagt. Und wenn das Drumrum stimmt müssen die Fische gar nicht so groß sein.  

Viele Grüße, itze


----------



## Chips (6. August 2010)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Hallo,

habe vor nächstes Jahr im Februar mit 2 Angelkollegen für 2 wochen nach Thailand/phuket zu fliegen.

Ein paar Tage in Phuket und dann (angeregt durch diesen Tread)
den Rest des Urlaubs nach Koh Jum.

Meine Frage: war dort in diesem Winter jemand, gibt es den Käptn Meed noch, gibts auch andere Boote die von dort aus rausfahren??
und was für gerät brauche ichfür Little Big Game?
Ruten und Rollen sind aus dem Norgefundus(20-30lbs und darunter) vorhanden. Was für Zubehör/Kunstköder?

Hat jemand Tipps

Gruß
Chips|wavey:


----------



## makut (6. März 2011)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Hi Zusammen,
nachdem ich auch 2011 wieder drei Wochen auf Koh Jum verbracht habe, kann ich Capt´n Meed weiterhin empfehlen. Wie in einigen anderen Gebieten macht sich von Jahr zu Jahr die Schleppnetzfischerei immer mehr bemerkbar.
Trotzdem hatte wir einen schönen Trip mit einigen Königsmakrelen (10 Kilo) und Barracudas.
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=63438&id=100000157378484&l=d109eacc8a


----------



## Angler97723 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Aus meiner Erfahrung her NICHT zu empfehlen:

http://www.angelninpattaya.de/index.html

Petri Heil


----------



## Chips (25. März 2011)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Hallo,

kurz nach Captain Makut war ich auch mit 2 Angelfreunden auf Koh Jum.

2 Angelausflüge haben wir auch gemacht, der erste war mit einem Longtailboot.
Erst wurde geschleppt, dann vom verankerten Boot aus mit Tintenfischstückchen auf Grund und mit selbstgefangen Köderfischen (Stöcker) an freier Leine und mit Styroporpose geangelt.

Gefangen haben wir 4 Königsmakrelen, 2 Hornhechte und noch etwas Kleinzeug wie Riffbarsche etc. 
2 von den Königsmakrelen haben wir abends im Restaurant abgegeben, eine wurde für uns zubereitet(oberlecker), die andere hat sich die Küche selber schmecken lassen.


2 Tage später dann die Nachtangeltour mit dem etwas größeren Boot gemacht.
Beim schleppen hat Jan einen Barrakuda gefangen dann wurde im dunkeln vom Verankerten Boot aus im Scheinwerferlicht geangelt.
Gefangen wurden Tintenfische (zum Essen und als Köder) und verschiedene Arten -Grouper/Snapper/Monks etc.
die auch frisch an Bord zubereitet wurden.

Die Nachttour war zwar etwas anstrengend hat aber sehr viel Spaß gemacht, sehr zu empfehlen.



Chips#h


----------



## Laketrout (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*



Angler97723 schrieb:


> Aus meiner Erfahrung her NICHT zu empfehlen:
> 
> http://www.angelninpattaya.de/index.html
> 
> Petri Heil


Schreibst Du uns bitte noch kurz warum nicht zu empfehlen ?


----------



## Snoeky (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Hallo

Ja Thailand  
auch ich werde dieses Jahr im September für 16 Tage hin fliegen.

Und zwar nach Ao Nang ins Railay Bay Beach Resort und Spa 

kann mir dort jemand einen Guide empfehlen?#6
ich will 100% releasen :vik:

lg Snoeky


----------



## Dart (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Schau mal hier vorbei.
http://www.andamanadventures.com/fishing_destinations/ao_nang_fishing.shtml

http://preciouspea.blogspot.com/2008/11/ao-nang-fishing-park-seafood-restaurant.html

http://www.gillhamsfishingresorts.com/

Gruß Reiner


----------



## fliegenfuss (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Hallo an Alle,  ich habe gehört, dass Fliegen (Fliegenfischen), die bei uns hier in D. verkauft werden, oft in Thailand hergestellt werden. Da ich bald wieder für einige Wochen da bin, würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn jemand von den Expats vielleicht einen Tipp hätte, wo ich diese kaufen kann (vorzugsweise in BKK).  Viele Grüße


----------



## Dart (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Es gibt in Chiang Mai einige Firmen die professionell Fliegen binden. Das sind aber allesamt Grosshändler, und du wirst wahrscheinlich pro Muster mindestens ein Dutzend kaufen müssen, evt. wird man auch vorbestellen müssen (einfach mal anfragen)

http://www.cmkflies.com/index2.htm

Hier gibt es auch Preise => 
http://www.centralflies.com/

Weitere Infos findest du eventuell hier =>
http://www.google.de/search?sourcei...lz=1T4TSEH_deTH358TH356&q=flytying+chiang+mai

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Bassey (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*



Dart schrieb:


> Schau mal hier vorbei.
> http://www.andamanadventures.com/fishing_destinations/ao_nang_fishing.shtml
> 
> http://preciouspea.blogspot.com/2008/11/ao-nang-fishing-park-seafood-restaurant.html
> ...




Was kostet denn der Flug dahin?
Der 12 tägige Urlaub wäre ja echt mal was für meinen Vater und mich als Angler.

Frage zu den "Verhältnissen" dort. Wird man auch alle 2 Minuten gefragt "want to drive quad, wanna make bunga bunga?" Darauf habe ich nämlich keinen Nerv, deswegen fliege ich auch nicht mehr in die Karibik.


----------



## Dart (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Hi Bassey
Ein durchschnittlicher Preis für einen Direktflug dürfte, je nach Saison, derzeit bei 800-1000,- Euro liegen. Günstigere Angebote sind meistens Flüge mit mehrstündigem Zwischenstop.

In den Touristenzentren sind auch hier die Leute recht pushy, abseits davon in der Regel superfreundlich und auch nicht aufdringlich.

Insgesamt betrachtet würde ich bei einem Angelurlaub in Thailand eher das Angeln im Süßwasser empfehlen, und mir bei einer 12 tägigen Reise 2-3 Seen ausgucken und befischen. Das sollte man dann auch nach Möglichkeit in der besten Saison machen. Und die Hochsaison zum Fischen ist nicht gerade die touristische Hochsaison.

Für das gezielte Meeresfischen gibt es sicherlich bessere Destinationen als Thailand.

Wer es nur mal zwischendurch mit dem Meeresfischen probieren will, sollte aufmerksam die Tipps von Makut, Laketrout und anderen lesen und beachten.

Gruß Reiner |wavey:


----------



## fliegenfuss (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*



Dart schrieb:


> Es gibt in Chiang Mai einige Firmen die professionell Fliegen binden. Das sind aber allesamt Grosshändler, und du wirst wahrscheinlich pro Muster mindestens ein Dutzend kaufen müssen, evt. wird man auch vorbestellen müssen (einfach mal anfragen)
> 
> http://www.cmkflies.com/index2.htm
> 
> ...



  Hallo Reiner,  super, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.  Viele Grüße ins schöne Chiang Mai (hoffe, dort zum Jahresende auch mal wieder sein zu können) Lutz


----------



## Siever (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Leute, 
ich brauche mal euren Rat. Wenn ich nämlich schon meine Hochzeitsreise nach Thailand mache, dann brauche ich auch wenigstens die Möglichkeit, dort ein wenig zu angeln

Wir fliegen im April für 2 Wochen nach Klong Muang in die Provinz Krabi. Im Netz findet man einiges, allerdings etwas veraltet oder mit dem Hinweis, dass das Fischen dort schwieriger geworden ist.

Sicherlich gibt es viele Anbieter vor Ort; wenn ihr mir was empfehlen könntet, wäre das natürlich super.

Oder mach ich solche Sachen einfach auf eigene Faust und quatsche den nächstbesten Longtailboot- Kapitän an???


----------



## Siever (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Das ist doch mal ne Aussage Danke!!


----------



## frank siepen (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

super bilder aus thailand war selber schon mehrfach da spinnfischen koh tao , da erreicht man in wurfweite 20 m tiefes wasser, spinnfischen läuft shimano beastmaster , stradic 4000 20 fireline und balzer colonel blinker heavy duty , das ist der vollspass wenn man den blinker reinwirft und 20 meter entfernt springen große hornhechte aus dem wasser und landen da wo der blinker gelandet ist. dann knallts und du kannst von 20 bissen mit glück einen landen. barracudas gehn vom ufer ab und zu gibs gt . naja der mordsfun , playstation 7 . der hammer ist dann bung sam rum bangkok da werden die meisten weltrekorde im süsswasserangeln gemeldet. ich selbst hatte in 4 stunden ca. 15 mekong welse von 15 bis 25 kg mit leihgerät.
der park ist in der nähe zum flughafen und in der Stadt.
das erlebnis wenn mann mit put and notake klarkommt. naja ich werde gegen ende jan 2014 für ca. 2 wochen zum angeln hinfliegen . bis jetzt alleine wenn interesse kann man ja ma quatschen.


----------



## frank siepen (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

ach was ich noch vergessen hatte die hornhechte , da gibts echt ne menge , die gehen , wenn sie am haken sind so dermaßen ab , ich bin mit 1,85 m nicht der größte aber der hornhechtdrill is der marlindrill des kleinen mannes.


----------



## Lars84 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Ich bin vom 03.03.bis 12.03. in Khao Lak und würde gerne einen Tage Hochseeangeln. Falls jemand zur selben Zeit da ist könnte man sich vielleicht zusammen ein Boot chartern! Einfach melden!
Gruß Lars


----------



## looki (12. März 2014)

*AW: Thailand.. ruhige Insel & schöne Fische*

Verstehe garnicht, warum man in Thailand nicht gut im Meer angeln können sollte. Ich war im Februar da und fing neben unzähligen Barracudas bis 130cm und Groupern bis 4kg eine Menge Travellies, Hornhechte, Snapper und sogar einen kleinen Black Marlin. Und alles ohne ein teures Boot zu mieten. Das meiste vom Kajak aus... Sowohl in der Andamansee, als auch im Golf von Thailand.


----------

